# Nilfisk E140.3 hose replacement



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

I've bought the old man this hose for xmas for his Nilfisk E140.3 and I've just tried to fit it and the fitment seems quite different to my E140.2, theres a sharp bend and the hose I've bought won't fit it. Pic below










I don't seem to be able to find any 10m durable hoses that specifically say 140.3 they all just seem to be generic E140 or E140.2.

I'm wondering if I can use the connection off the original one and attach it to the new hose somehow? or if there is a specific hose for the E140.3 that I'm missing?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

This has been a problem on the newer 140’s and E130’s too. The ‘banjo fitment’ (I’m sure it’s called) is unique and Nikfisk won’t release the patent info for aftermarket hoses so I was told. 

I need a new hose on my E140 (it’s 3 years old) and have been trying to source a new one for a while! So if you can find one let me know!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Aren't they different depending on whether you have a model with a hose reel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I used direct hoses and they were brilliant https://www.directhoses.net/


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

Blackroc said:


> This has been a problem on the newer 140's and E130's too. The 'banjo fitment' (I'm sure it's called) is unique and Nikfisk won't release the patent info for aftermarket hoses so I was told.
> 
> I need a new hose on my E140 (it's 3 years old) and have been trying to source a new one for a while! So if you can find one let me know!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, hopefully someone has come up with an unofficial method of utiliising the original connection and a new hose!



Beemerjohn said:


> Aren't they different depending on whether you have a model with a hose reel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My e140.2 has a hose reel and the replacement I bought works on mine but as in the pics the e140.3 has this right angle connection


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

sean ryan said:


> I used direct hoses and they were brilliant https://www.directhoses.net/


For the E140.3? The website says this hose is not compatible with the E140.3


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I believe don’t quote me the e140.3 cause the hose is connected direct to the machine it’s not replaceable.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ This is correct, I know there has always been a problem since the .3 versions came out because Nilfisk altered the way the hose attaches which I picked up from trying to assist other members in the past. As yet, I do not believe a Superflex "style" hose or equivalent has been produced and this is why you are having no luck.

However, due to a recent find , there is always this as a possible option, you just need to check up on sizes. ( I take no credit for finding this joint as it was Steelghost who discovered it)


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

shine247 said:


> ^^ This is correct, I know there has always been a problem since the .3 versions came out because Nilfisk altered the way the hose attaches which I picked up from trying to assist other members in the past. As yet, I do not believe a Superflex "style" hose or equivalent has been produced and this is why you are having no luck.
> 
> However, due to a recent find , there is always this as a possible option, you just need to check up on sizes. ( I take no credit for finding this joint as it was Steelghost who discovered it)


Interesting, so how would that work? I take it you'd need to cut the original hose quite close to the hose reel then attach an upgraded hose onto that short piece of original hose?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

benj said:


> Interesting, so how would that work? I take it you'd need to cut the original hose quite close to the hose reel then attach an upgraded hose onto that short piece of original hose?


I suppose you could do it at a point that left enough for any issues, you really only need the good bit to work with so as long as you have enough room on the reel I do not think I would go too short. You can always take off but cannot add on. My reel holds 15m for ref.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

shine247 said:


> ^^ This is correct, I know there has always been a problem since the .3 versions came out because Nilfisk altered the way the hose attaches which I picked up from trying to assist other members in the past. As yet, I do not believe a Superflex "style" hose or equivalent has been produced and this is why you are having no luck.
> 
> However, due to a recent find , there is always this as a possible option, you just need to check up on sizes. ( I take no credit for finding this joint as it was Steelghost who discovered it)


That's what I thought I remembered reading & think it was on here I remember reading it's cause as I said the e140.2 reel isn't connected director to the machine but .3 is. I know when I bought/buy the extension hose I had to make sure it fitted the .3


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It is because Nilfisk created a bend in the metal part as in this picture. The replacements are straight. You might say it is an improvement but not when there is no upgraded hose. I think the hoses supplied with the machine are better than the original on my. 2 though, they are now described as anti kink soft feel. I believe the options are the joint above or take the pieces off to the pump and connect directly there losing the reel and sourcing a connector. I do not know if anyone has had success with that and not doing it myself means it is somewhat hearsay.


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

Surprised a hose company hasn’t come up with a design that will work it it. Is the connection type that difficult to copy? Seems there would be a decent amount of interest in a direct fit aftermarket stronger hose


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

benj said:


> Surprised a hose company hasn't come up with a design that will work it it. Is the connection type that difficult to copy? Seems there would be a decent amount of interest in a direct fit aftermarket stronger hose


The patent for the design is with Nilfisk, and they won't release or relax it for aftermarket hoses to be made. Trust me - I've enquired with lots of companies and they've all said the same!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andehh (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn, came looking regarding this issue. Not what I wanted to hear


----------



## Andehh (Aug 9, 2016)

Has anyone considered buying a wall mounted reel for £120 ish, and seeing if they do a female adapter that can simply be plugged into the end of nikfisk's hose?


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

This is the problem I’m having I’ve the e140.3 and the hose is crap


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

What about taking both hoses to a pneumatic/hydraulic hose supplier and ask if they could/would swap them over - someone like Pirtek perhaps (maybe others more local to you) ?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Just seen this thread. I've been warning other people off the 140.3 because of the inability to replace the hose. The supplied one just curls up and I'm constantly having to unwind it. Never had this issue with my qwasher hose + C120.


----------



## Andehh (Aug 9, 2016)

Just to bump this old thread, seeing if anyone has any bright ideas on how to get around this naff Nilfisk design?

very disappointed in the brand with this sort of ****, locking a customer into using their own shoddy products. 

The below?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-...I6Mywic28iOjE1MDAsImMiOjE4Mzc3Mn0=&rmvSB=true

https://www.candorservices.co.uk/pr...MI5MuIipGj2gIVCkAbCh0VswXQEAQYBSABEgIS2PD_BwE


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I cannot see any way around this, short of taking your stock hose to a proper high pressure fittings supplier with the necessary tools to remove the "special" Nilfisk banjo connection and fit it to a new, proper quality rubber and steel wire hose. 

The problem with doing it this way of course is that your nice upgraded hose is useless for any other type of machine, unless you get it re-terminated again!


----------



## stashio (Jul 28, 2010)

For anyone else searching for a hose for their e140.3 like me it's part number 128500654. I got mine delivered for £40 here https://northwestpowerwashers.co.uk/product/nilfisk-e140-3-x-tra-hose-9-metre-128500654/


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Great find that will make many people happy


----------



## Bertowulf (Apr 16, 2020)

**Bump**

Just to find out has anyone ever purchased a decent hose for the nilfisk e140.3 yet I love the machine but after 2 hoses am at my wits end 😭😔😭😔😭


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bumping an old thread...

I'm looking to get an industrial style trigger for my e140.3 if anyone knows if there is one that fits the nilfosk branded hose?


----------

